# what happened



## walter branche (Aug 24, 2015)

whatever happened with this bike , that i got so rudely messaged about


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

A true work of art! Details Walter??


Don


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2015)

It was on Ebay for $2900. Ended last night with no bids. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOO (Aug 24, 2015)

Went unsold on ebay, no bids. Opening bid was $2900.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Details... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77694-Twin-Bar-Value-What-is-it-worth

V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys, really had him walk through the gauntlet!


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 24, 2015)

Not being kind from one caber to another is what started the nasty gauntlet.... nothing nice to say say nothing at all.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 24, 2015)

listen , i am a highly skilled searcher , and know how to search ebay and completed items , my methods search the world for bikes and weird stuff ,,   my question , should be ,  why in the hell did this bike sit with no bids or offers , what happened to all you know it all cabers ,   WHAT HAPPENED, simple as that ,. if that bike was worth 1,000 why not one of you experts explain to the seller , what he has and what to expect ,. Why do i get a rude pm , telling me to get screwed when i am only offering a few suggestions , ..  who is the BOSS , where are the EXPERTS , Share the knowledge , , the bike was offered to the entire world , and no one asked a question , or said a word , also remember to vote for TRUMP , thanks and now back to your typical BS on the cabe---update---- time for an elgin part out , let the pieces and parts find there way to a good home


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2015)

Go TRUMP! ...............


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 24, 2015)

I hate to say it but even I'm catching Trump fever.  There has never been a more perfect embodiment of what America represents to the rest of the world.  He'll make a fitting exclamation point to what is soon to be a failed experiment in democracy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 24, 2015)

If a soon to be seller starts a thread on what my bike is worth he/she opens up the forum to a valuation and a critique behind the number suggested.
If you don't like member's dollar estimates or suggestions on making your bike more appealing for sale, DO NOT ASK THE QUESTION.
I held back on that thread myself because I know Wayne, but if I didn't or it was someone else, I might have taken the time to shoot straight.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> Go TRUMP! ...............



........


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> ........




Trumps lips protrude more......


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

An interesting thread all in all......going back to the original thread. I guess bikes, like antiques, ebb and flow (price wise) depending on the model, economy, what is desirable at that particular time frame, which can span years,  by what I've gathered. I've also leaned that if you ask the CABE "what is my bike worth", be prepared for some differing prices as well as critiques. I restore bikes for pure pleasure and will never expect to get what (I) think they are worth. As collectables go, something is worth what someone else is willing to pay. Of course original bikes in exceptional condition command a premium price, but depending on the bikes desirability, even those types can bring a lot less than they did, say a few years ago, if the frenzy wanes.

It's understandable why some folks are sensitive about their bikes, especially if they invested blood, sweat and tears into them. But thicker skin helps to overcome that reaction. 

 This hobby is a quirky one and who knows, some day our gems might command tons of $$$$$ no matter what they are and what shape they are in, as they are not making them anymore, other than the repros we see or anniversary issues. That will most likely be when we are just a memory in our great grand kids minds. BUT.... we helped preserve history and that is something to be proud of........and Trumps a fool. (wink) 


Don


----------



## walter branche (Aug 24, 2015)

get on the TRUMP TRAIN or start collecting barbie dolls ,


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 24, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> If a soon to be seller starts a thread on what my bike is worth he/she opens up the forum to a valuation and a critique behind the number suggested.
> If you don't like member's dollar estimates or suggestions on making your bike more appealing for sale, DO NOT ASK THE QUESTION.
> I held back on that thread myself because I know Wayne, but if I didn't or it was someone else, I might have taken the time to shoot straight.
> Chris




My sediments exactly   I was biting my tongue as well because I like Wayne but asking more than that sweet Copake OG bike brought for a "many expense spared restoration" (Wayne even provided a cost break down to show how thriftily he was able to restore it for) is pretty unrealistic.  I'm sure countless hours went into this restoration and the result is impressive but unless you are restoring the bike professionally for a client you are never going to see a return on that time investment.  Chris and I both own almost identical OG Twin 40's, I bought mine at the beginning of the year thinking it would be a rare chance to own a dream bike, but little did I know two more similar bikes (one nicer, one less nice) would pop up this year.  I paid about the mid point for my bike and I'm still happy with my purchase.


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2015)

Trump, ? Hell, why not just put Schwarzenegger in. Same difference. Two idiots with too much money. I don't get the fascination with voting in a celebrity or movie star. Its idiotic. Not saying any others running are better, but id rather vote for a quiet person. Maybe they are more focused on fixing problems instead of running theirmouths all over t.v. 

Trump.......YOU'RE FIRED.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2015)

slick said:


> but id rather vote for a quiet person. Maybe they are more focused on fixing problems




how'd that work out for the last 200+yrs


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bernie Sanders!


But on a side note.... we'll probably see that bike at T-Town I'm guessing. I've met Wayne (gave him the rear fender for that bike) and he's a great guy that does great work, but I think the pickup only option really limits the customer base on ebay. Someone kept saying the frame wasn't straight? Is that true?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2015)

The question was asked and I responded. The biggest problem I had was the reference to the bike being restored which it clearly isn't. He took offense with the term "restified" which I changed to "refurbished" in my post. I still stand by my original evaluation but the only way to truly find out is run a absolute (no reserve) auction starting at .99 and see where it ends up. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

.....................


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Someone kept saying the frame wasn't straight? Is that true?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77694-Twin-Bar-Value-What-is-it-worth

if you look at the 1st pic,where the shroud ends, it shouldn't have a kink.  on page 3 Nicks bike, notice the top bar is a arch not flat and not kinked behind shroud.......... and another tell tale if you can't see the bent bars for 50mls away is the 2x4??? rare option?? why doesn't the k stand not reach???? caus frame is racked


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 24, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77694-Twin-Bar-Value-What-is-it-worth
> 
> if you look at the 1st pic,where the shroud ends, it shouldn't have a kink.  on page 3 Nicks bike, notice the top bar is a arch not flat and not kinked behind shroud.......... and another tell tale if you can't see the bent bars for 50mls away is the 2x4??? rare option?? why doesn't the k stand not reach???? caus frame is racked




Yes I see... and I want to be clear, I'm not picking on the bike at all, just trying to learn.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Yes I see... and I want to be clear, I'm not picking on the bike at all, just trying to learn.




Asking questions is the best way to learn.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Yes I see... and I want to be clear, I'm not picking on the bike at all, just trying to learn.




Asking questions is the best way to learn.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77694-Twin-Bar-Value-What-is-it-worth
> 
> if you look at the 1st pic,where the shroud ends, it shouldn't have a kink.  on page 3 Nicks bike, notice the top bar is a arch not flat and not kinked behind shroud.......... and another tell tale if you can't see the bent bars for 50mls away is the 2x4??? rare option?? why doesn't the k stand not reach???? caus frame is racked




Hey Wayne, you said my posts have no value and i'm a jerk,  but yet you delete your pics after this post ?????? com'on, you claim in your ebay description, its "STRAIGHT" show us


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2015)

oh yeah,,,,BAZINGA!


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 24, 2015)

Elgins bring out the best in everyone. Kind of like a schwinn lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> The question was asked and I responded. The biggest problem I had was the reference to the bike being restored which it clearly isn't. He took offense with the term "restified" which I changed to "refurbished" in my post. *I still stand by my original evaluation but the only way to truly find out is run a absolute (no reserve) auction starting at .99 and see where it ends up.* V/r Shawn




That would be a huge risk, and a stupid move IMHO. Run your .99 listing for a week while all the serious bidders are sun bathing on the French Riviera? I wouldn't call that a for sure way to find out what something is worth, it will only show what a small few that happens to be looking, at that time, thinks it's worth. Having a reserve along with a best offer option and running it for a month would be a better method.


----------



## delgan (Aug 24, 2015)

The pick up only option has killed any chance at some bikes I have really wanted on the bay. When I was an auctioneer, I hated the reserve bid option--9 out of 10 people thought their item was the only one in the world and worth way more than it was actually worth. No matter how hard you tried to tell them it was way to high, they still wanted that high reserve. I think a lot of times they really didn't want to sell it but figured if two bidders were at it hard enough to get to his reserve he was happy. It is that reason I won't attend an auction with an item I like if it has a reserve--that being said, I have went to one or two that had some I really, really wanted but set my limit as to how high I would go and not go any farther.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 24, 2015)

slick said:


> Trump, ? Hell, why not just put Schwarzenegger in. Same difference. Two idiots with too much money. I don't get the fascination with voting in a celebrity or movie star. Its idiotic. Not saying any others running are better, but id rather vote for a quiet person. Maybe they are more focused on fixing problems instead of running theirmouths all over t.v.
> 
> Trump.......YOU'RE FIRED.





Ronald Reagan


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2015)

And he did.....?????? The star wars program. Ya, that got us deeper in debt and when was the last time that came up in the news? Just like the department of homeland security. Disappeared also. Just more titles to blow more money. 

Btw, how much is NASA's annual allowance anyways? Billions? How about we fix our planet first before worrying about inhabiting other planets and destroying those too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 24, 2015)

slick said:


> And he did.....?????? The star wars program. Ya, that got us deeper in debt and when was the last time that came up in the news? Just like the department of homeland security. Disappeared also. Just more titles to blow more money.
> 
> Btw, how much is NASA's annual allowance anyways? Billions? How about we fix our planet first before worrying about inhabiting other planets and destroying those too.




_


Image result for nasa's annual budget







NASA's FY 2011 budget of $18.4 billion represented about 0.5% of the $3.4 trillion United States federal budget during that year, or about 35% of total spending on academic scientific research in the United States.
_

I don't really mind seeing my tax dollars go to NASA, Its the money spent killing people and blowing up certain parts of the world that makes me crazy.  I wish when you're filling out your tax forms you could check off where you would like your tax dollars spent.


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2015)

So how much are we getting taxed to make that $18.4 billion a year to research a planet none of us will ever get s chance to live on? 

Its bad enough that California is in debt, the whole U.S.A. is upside down, but we have the technology to fly a satellite that is light years away but can't find a cure for Cancer here. Or any other problem our country is suffering from.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 24, 2015)

All we can do is live our life to the fullest. Love our family and friends and ride our asses off on our bicycles. 
We have to thank our veterans and soldiers for giving us freedom to do so. And dont watch the news!!!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2015)

well said Joe.
That's the great thing about this hobby of ours. Some of our politicians need to get one....... second thought no, they would find out we are all having too much fun and would try to tax and regulate it.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 25, 2015)

This thread.... like so many spins off on another tangent. I almost forgot what we were originally discussing.........oh yeah, dissecting Wayne s bike to death. 


Don


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 25, 2015)

And...the two divergent threads in this post finally intersect...Donald Trump and a Bicycle!! Now, back to the bike discussion and leave the politics for another time


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 25, 2015)

I've still got these clips for sale if anybody needs 'em!


----------



## squeedals (Aug 25, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> I've still got these clips for sale if anybody needs 'em!




Go clips!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 25, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Go clips!!!!!!




Clips for President!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow, did this thread spin out of control. Who let Slick out of his cage?


----------



## ZOO (Aug 25, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Wow, Who let Slick out of his cage?



Senseless


----------



## slick (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey,.....how about that stock market? I wonder why it crashed? Election time......Lol


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2015)

.....................


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 25, 2015)

Catfish,
Slap yourself up side the head - your needle's skippin' again.


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Catfish,
> Slap yourself up side the head - your needle's skippin' again.



.............


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 25, 2015)

slick said:


> Hey,.....how about that stock market? I wonder why it crashed? Election time......Lol




I hope it folds in half, then we'll have some fun,  or at least I will. Come on 8,000!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 25, 2015)

Seeing how we are still on the topic of Elgins. How about this way uncorrect rested Elgin? How worthless is this one? Please note that it now does have the correct headlight on it now. Bike is in storage. Old pic.

[pATTACH=CONFIG]233778[/ATTACH]


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 25, 2015)

Original nice paint $$$$$
Original correct professional restoration $$$$
Original, okay paint $$$-$$$$
Repainted incorrectly $$/parts value
Repainted incorrectly with repop stuff $

Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 25, 2015)

StevieZ said:


> Seeing how we are still on the topic of Elgins. How about this way uncorrect rested Elgin? How worthless is this one? Please note that it now does have the correct headlight on it now. Bike is in storage. Old pic.




you see what works,, RESTO-FICTION ..... throw it out the window, blow some paint on it, look for low informed buyer = cha ching


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> RESTO-FICTION




I like that! It's right up there with destreseration


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 25, 2015)

slick said:


> And he did.....?????? The star wars program. Ya, that got us deeper in debt and when was the last time that came up in the news? Just like the department of homeland security. Disappeared also. Just more titles to blow more money.
> 
> Btw, how much is NASA's annual allowance anyways? Billions? How about we fix our planet first before worrying about inhabiting other planets and destroying those too.





Did you notice the cold war lately?  Didn't think so.  Thanks Ronnie


----------



## spoker (Aug 26, 2015)

whats a stock market?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2015)

spoker said:


> whats a stock market?




that thingy there,, where the numbers go up n down


----------

